# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  SPLIT 18.12. - bozicne cestitke

## zrinka

drage splicanke i splicani, priduzite nam se na rodinom standu u subotu, 18.12. od 10-13 h u marmontovoj ulici i kupite rodine rucno radjene i tiskane cestitke, rodine majice, informirajte se o radu udruge i pokupite nase brosure...

----------


## zrinka

podizem
i vibrirajte da nam ne bude kise  :Kiss:

----------


## †marival

a u ...... a ja šetala u to doba po Koteksu ... tak da mi prođe vrijeme
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## brane

meni je bilo preledeno da bi izlazila vani  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zrinka

marival, nisam ni znala da dolazis u split  :Sad:

----------


## emily

zrinka, kako je bilo?

----------


## happy mummy

bilo je najvise mokro, zamalo smo i poginile kad se od vlage otkinuo komad zbuke sa stropa i pao po kutijama iza nasih ledja (eto nam, kad hocemo ispred mcD-a   :Wink:  ) ljudi su ipak nesto kupovali, nije bilo neko ludilo, ali svi nas tjese da je s obzirom na vrijeme bilo ok.

----------


## emily

steta zbog vremena  :Sad:

----------

